# Design wall for quilting - question



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

For those of you who have the good fortune of having a design wall for your quilt blocks I would like to know what you used for the fabric? I have seen flannel suggested as well as quilt batting. Do you prefer one over the other?
I am getting ready to make a lightweight portable design wall using the idea on this Blog - http://alamodefabric.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-design-walls.html
so I would appreciate any input! 

Jeanette
Texas


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

My design wall is a light-weight needle-punched quilt batting that hangs from the top. I don't know how well a piece of flannel would hang over time.

I use a piece of flannel during classes and workshops so I can fold/roll it up when it's time to head home. For this use I don't think the batting above would fold/roll as nicely as the flannel.

I've also read of some using oil-cloth. The vinyl side stabilizes it and the flannel side is the design side.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, for what purposes is the design wall used for? I see what is done but do not totally understand what for and why for?


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

It is so that you can "preview" your quilt blocks before you sew them together.
Quilt blocks or pieces of fabric will more or less stick to flannel or quilt batting like lint does on your clothes. This allows you move them around on you design wall so you can get an idea what your quilt will look like OR so that you keep pieces in a specific order if you are working from a specific pattern. 

Jeanette



Katskitten said:


> Ok, for what purposes is the design wall used for? I see what is done but do not totally understand what for and why for?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeanette said:


> It is so that you can "preview" your quilt blocks before you sew them together.
> Quilt blocks or pieces of fabric will more or less stick to flannel or quilt batting like lint does on your clothes. This allows you move them around on you design wall so you can get an idea what your quilt will look like OR so that you keep pieces in a specific order if you are working from a specific pattern.
> 
> Jeanette


Thank you. That makes a lot more sense now. That will now be one of my round to it's.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

for my design wall.... My Eddie had made it out of that blue foam installation board and it has felt on pinned to it with just plain straight pins. I have that in two sizes a large wall size (that is 3 sections butted together with the tongue and groove that is on it with duct tape over the seams and it survived a 900 mile move) I think it could do at least a full size layout on that one... and a smaller one (2'x2' I think) that I can take with me if needed. I have the choice of using either white or black felt since I got them on clearance a few years back. It seems to work for me. 

Happy quilting,
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we made mine out of 2" X 2" X 6' square we used very heavy felt held on the boards by red thumb tacks will almost hold a california king long size quilt comes in real handy to see what your squares look like put together it dosen't hold strips to good so I have to use straight pins to hold them on it


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't have one yet, but I've read of several different ways...especially if you're lacking space or storage space for a design wall. A curtain rod on a wall, with your design wall fabric hanging from it can work, and if the quilt blocks are pinned, you can move it back as needed. I've also read of a hanging wall fabric attached to the top of bifold closet doors...another "I have no space" wall. I'll have to go with hanging a rod at the ceiling in the bedroom, and being able to pull it back when not in use.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

rb. said:


> I don't have one yet, but I've read of several different ways...especially if you're lacking space or storage space for a design wall. A curtain rod on a wall, with your design wall fabric hanging from it can work, and if the quilt blocks are pinned, you can move it back as needed. I've also read of a hanging wall fabric attached to the top of bifold closet doors...another "I have no space" wall. I'll have to go with hanging a rod at the ceiling in the bedroom, and being able to pull it back when not in use.


Oh, what an idea!! A thin curtain rod to use to hang the quilt wall. By using flannel as a backing and putting the batting inside of that with a small opening at the end to hang it with one would have a portable quilt wall that can be rolled up. :grin:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

At the local quit shop, I noticed theirs is a thick insulating board with fake wool felt on it. They use the heck out of it.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

My wonderful son made mine by putting together a frame of 1"X4's, putting it up on the wall and then stapling an old king sized mattress cover to it. So its 8ft X 6ft. I did a happy dance when I saw it all up and ready to 
use!! LOL :nanner: Works a treat!

LQ


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mine is flannel, but honestly I prefer the floor. Nothing ever falls off of it!


----------

